# Good cheap fretless bass



## 5656130 (May 10, 2011)

So, me and my friend are looking around for a cheap fretless bass and I knew rondo had one (SX Ursa 4 JR RN 3TS Short Fretless Scale Bass at RondoMusic.com) Is that a wonderful bass? also, give me a few more options to choose from.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 10, 2011)

Rogue and Rondo.


----------



## 5656130 (May 10, 2011)

Well since i dont like rouges (once again don't know why just like many things in the music world) I'll be goin with rondo. Does anyone have this bass, because in the pics rondo has it looks kinda of small but it has a 30' scale?


----------



## Varcolac (May 10, 2011)

5656130 said:


> Well since i dont like rouges (once again don't know why just like many things in the music world) I'll be goin with rondo. Does anyone have this bass, because in the pics rondo has it looks kinda of small but it has a 30' scale?



30" scale is very small for bass. You most likely won't get much low-end definition on it: I started on a 30" Squier Jazz when I was ooh, 14 years old. It was better for my (at the time) small hands, but tuning anywhere lower than standard just led to flub. Short scale basses usually require specialist strings, as regular bass strings are intended for 34-35" basses. This limits your choice of strings and thus your choice of sounds and viable tunings.

Rondo also do a 5-string 34" fretless, only forty of your American bucks more than the 30".

Douglas WEB 825 NA Fretless at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Inazone (May 11, 2011)

If you don't mind buying used, look for a Peavey Foundation fretless. I got mine for around $250 a few years back, and that's for a USA-made version. Peavey instruments don't tend to hold much resale value, so that can work to your advantage.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 11, 2011)

Definietly go Rondo, great bang for your buck. The electronics are pretty junky, especially on the active models, but the hardware is solid and the fretless boards are well sanded/leveled. I wouldn't say they're "wonderful" but for the price you're not going to find a better bass new.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 11, 2011)

It's good enough for its price, but it's not wonderful. I wouldn't call it junk, either, but...it's price is commensurate with its quality.

I had a Rogue LX200BF and it was just awesome until I accidentally got some solvent in the neck and destabilized the glue joints.


----------

